# Looking for advise



## menace2society (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm in the market for a sub. The space is 29.6x19x9 in a basement with about $1000 to work with looking for suggestions. I have some old school fronts and center, Infinity SM 155 that I have modded with 2 Infinity SM 85s
that I'm using for a center channel with Klipsch RB61's as surrounds and Klipsch RSX4's has heights driven by a Onkyo tx-nr3007. The current sub is a Klipsch RW 8 http://www.klipsch.com/na-en/products/rw-8-overview/.
Any help will be appreciated.:scratch::help: 

Thanks in advance: Menace


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

I have been so happy with the several SVSound subs that I have owned. I always recommend them. Check their website: www.SVSound.com. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Favored brands when considering bang4buck at $500-1000 are: SVS, Elemental Designs, Emotiva, HSU

You'll want to decide how big of a sub enclosure you want, and whether you might prefer 2 subs instead of one.


----------



## Floridapoolboy (Jan 27, 2011)

That's a big space, you'll probably want two subs in there! The question is, do you want two off the bat for your budget, or one better sub now and add a second later? Lot's of good subs at the 1K mark, but for maximum bang for the buck you might stretch your budget for a pair of these http://www.edesignaudio.com/product_info.php?cPath=2_41&products_id=618 They are $1430 when purchased in pairs, and that includes shipping. You probably wouldn't need to upgrade for a long time after that.


----------



## menace2society (Jan 26, 2011)

eugovector said:


> Favored brands when considering bang4buck at $500-1000 are: SVS, Elemental Designs, Emotiva, HSU
> 
> You'll want to decide how big of a sub enclosure you want, and whether you might prefer 2 subs instead of one.





Floridapoolboy said:


> That's a big space, you'll probably want two subs in there! The question is, do you want two off the bat for your budget, or one better sub now and add a second later? Lot's of good subs at the 1K mark, but for maximum bang for the buck you might stretch your budget for a pair of these http://www.edesignaudio.com/product_info.php?cPath=2_41&products_id=618 They are $1430 when purchased in pairs, and that includes shipping. You probably wouldn't need to upgrade for a long time after that.





drdoan said:


> I have been so happy with the several SVSound subs that I have owned. I always recommend them. Check their website: www.SVSound.com. Have fun. Dennis


First thanks for the reply's:T poolboy I see you did not recommend the ED A7S-450 is there any reason why, and is it harder to dial in a sealed sub over a ported one. I probably do about 50% movie/tv 25% music 25% gaming.

TIA: Menace


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Menace2Society (I wondered who got my name  ) ... Basement theaters tend to work well for subwoofers, with the concrete floors and often walls yielding excellent boundary gain (each boundary - walls and floor - add SPL into your room, with concrete affording the most reinforcement). 

Your $1000 budget is the threshold for getting some serious performance. Your room does not have any multiples in terms of dimensions, which will help.

Looking at room nodes, you should have a nice peak at 19 Hz, which is also the point below which you should see the 12 dB per octave room gain. 

With careful planning, you could experience bass into the 10 Hz range in this room - especially with a good sealed subwoofer.

The Elemental Designs A7S-450 would be a very good choice over most of the popular ported subs in its price range. It will work well with the boundary gain, room gain and that 19 Hz peak (predicted) AND give you the midbass slam for which 18 inch drivers are known.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Two Epik Legends.


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2011)

i think you should go with a ported sub but its all about what your looking for in a sub:R if you want good low end response with good boom'y volume and tightness i'd go with ported but if you want max tightness than go with sealed but you'l loose sum low end and a bit of boom. really you have to ask your self do i like the sound of a sealed sub or ported. but i'm not a professional and i don't know all the upsides of a sealed sub i just know by experience that ported subs have more boom than sealed subs do. but ported subs have less tightness... i hope you get what your looking for:T


----------



## Floridapoolboy (Jan 27, 2011)

menace2society said:


> First thanks for the reply's:T poolboy I see you did not recommend the ED A7S-450 is there any reason why, and is it harder to dial in a sealed sub over a ported one. I probably do about 50% movie/tv 25% music 25% gaming.
> 
> TIA: Menace


I personally enjoy the sound of big ported subs for HT, some would rather go with sealed. In my HT I have two ported subs for the low stuff, but I also have twin sealed subs for midbass and music. I like the MBM approach, gives the best of both worlds, so to speak! You need to decide which type will work best for you, good luck!


----------



## menace2society (Jan 26, 2011)

craigsub said:


> Menace2Society (I wondered who got my name  ) ... Basement theaters tend to work well for subwoofers, with the concrete floors and often walls yielding excellent boundary gain (each boundary - walls and floor - add SPL into your room, with concrete affording the most reinforcement).
> 
> Your $1000 budget is the threshold for getting some serious performance. Your room does not have any multiples in terms of dimensions, which will help.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response. Just to mention, I spoke up about the things going on over at the other forum and they deleted my post :coocoo: I have also been looking at CHT and the CS-18.1 Series 2 and it's because of all hating that I even know about about your company,so guess there's some truth to the saying " theirs no such thing as bad press" 

There are some other things about the room that I think maybe/maybe not be important, but the room was finished by Owens Corning http://www.owenscorning.com/around/rfs/ with marble or slate tile to be add soon. Will or does any of these things make any difference:dontknow:,could you please explain what you mean by " careful planning "

TIA: Menace


----------



## Floridapoolboy (Jan 27, 2011)

Who would want to bring bad blood from another forum over here? This place is like Switzerland, friendly and neutral! I hope it stays that way, it's all about the products.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Floridapoolboy said:


> Who would want to bring bad blood from another forum over here? This place is like Switzerland, friendly and neutral! I hope it stays that way, it's all about the products.


And it will stay that way, guaranteed! :T


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

wolfenstein said:


> i think you should go with a ported sub but its all about what your looking for in a sub:R if you want good low end response with good boom'y volume and tightness i'd go with ported but if you want max tightness than go with sealed but you'l loose sum low end and a bit of boom. really you have to ask your self do i like the sound of a sealed sub or ported. but i'm not a professional and i don't know all the upsides of a sealed sub i just know by experience that ported subs have more boom than sealed subs do. but ported subs have less tightness... i hope you get what your looking for:T


Tightness and boominess are the products of box tuning. Subs with a lower tuning will be tighter while subs with a higher tuning will have a boomy sound. 

Sealed subs do suffer from compression in the low frequencies, but most commercial ported subs also suffer from port compression due to the cost of manufacturing large ports.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I was all about the ported, but recently got an Axiom EP800 sealed. Now I have it paired with my Outlaw and I am really digging the results! The two working together gives me a new depth that I had not previously had using twin ported. I really wasn't expecting to like the sealed performance, but I was way wrong on this one.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Mike P. said:


> And it will stay that way, guaranteed! :T


+1


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2011)

lsiberian said:


> Tightness and boominess are the products of box tuning. Subs with a lower tuning will be tighter while subs with a higher tuning will have a boomy sound.
> 
> Sealed subs do suffer from compression in the low frequencies, but most commercial ported subs also suffer from port compression due to the cost of manufacturing large ports.


 thanks for correcting me. i don't want to give false information. like i said i'm not a professional i just know that my ported sub sounded more boomy and responds better to lower frequencies than my sealed sub does. but i'm trying learn every thing i can about sound systems so i can be a professional:T


----------



## JimAckley (Jan 31, 2011)

Smooth, shiny surfaces are going to have a great deal more sustain than a pourous or carpeted surface. Think about the difference of clapping in a big cathedral, vs a closet filled with clothes. So I would be a little weary about your choice of a stone floor vs carpet. It can be controlled with enough furniture, and wall treatments or drapes. I'm not sure what your walls are going to look like, but I'd be hesitant to lay that tile down in a HT room.


----------



## menace2society (Jan 26, 2011)

JimAckley said:


> Smooth, shiny surfaces are going to have a great deal more sustain than a pourous or carpeted surface. Think about the difference of clapping in a big cathedral, vs a closet filled with clothes. So I would be a little weary about your choice of a stone floor vs carpet. It can be controlled with enough furniture, and wall treatments or drapes. I'm not sure what your walls are going to look like, but I'd be hesitant to lay that tile down in a HT room.


The reason for the stone is because for the past two years we have had some pretty severe spring rains, and last year I had 1/4" of rain in my basement, sump pump couldn't keep up and I had to remove all of the carpeting. Don't want to go through that again::spend:crying: so I was thinking stone and remnants or something else if someone has a better ideaonder: 

TIA: Menace


----------



## JimAckley (Jan 31, 2011)

menace2society said:


> The reason for the stone is because for the past two years we have had some pretty severe spring rains, and last year I had 1/4" of rain in my basement, sump pump couldn't keep up and I had to remove all of the carpeting. Don't want to go through that again::spend:crying: so I was thinking stone and remnants or something else if someone has a better ideaonder:
> 
> TIA: Menace


Nothing's a good choice if water is going to contiune coming in every spring. I went through the same thing with a leaking shower. Every time anyone used it, the room next to it flooded. It was ugly and I had to redo the whole thing to get it to stop leaking. I digress, if you MUST have stone, look at a stone with a rough surface. I know sealed is always preferred, but it will increase your reflections. Wood would be better, if that's a viable option. Use wall treatments religiously. That's about all I can think of for now.


----------



## JimAckley (Jan 31, 2011)

Forgive me for not asking this sooner, but what's the finish on that Room Finishing System like?


----------



## menace2society (Jan 26, 2011)

JimAckley said:


> Forgive me for not asking this sooner, but what's the finish on that Room Finishing System like?


It's 2 1/2" of insulated paneling covered by a nylon and Teflon fabric here's a link that explains it better. http://www.newroom.com/FeaturesAndBenefits.html. The slate wich is my favorite is a natural slate so it not totally flat, will that help? 

TIA Menace


----------

